# Where to buy ORA captive breed fish in Canada?



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows how to get ORA captive breed fish in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Chronicle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how to get ORA captive breed fish in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


I think several shops in the Toronto area bring in ORA

http://krakensreef.com/

The above guy was bringing them in but I'm not sure if circumstances have changed.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Kraken's Reef had a previous ORA shipment and may bring some in again


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Canada Corals also brought them in before, but not sure if this is the case now.

Also Reefaquatica sold some and I bought from Hubert before.


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys, doesn't have to be ORA but looking into doing complete fish stocking with captive bred specimens.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on Kraken, hopefully he'll be up and running again soon. Also check Reef Boutique and speak with Colin, he does lots of CB supply.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rivers to Oceans has brought in some of Karen Brittain's captive bred Latezonatus Clownfish in the past.


----------

